# Yellowing Leaves



## conspiracy23 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi,
My Citral Clones (2 of) are starting to get some leaves that are yellowing and burning at the edges (see pic) Can anyone help.
Leaves yellowing
burning at edges
purple stems
eventually some necrosis on the affected leaves.
this is affecting mainly the top 1/3 of the plant and about 10% of the leaves. It appears it is increasing so whatever I am doing it's not right

They are being grown hydroponically, PH 5.44 & ppm 849 (at last check) and I did a full flush of the nutrients last week. I added epsom Salts as at first I though it was Magnesium Deficiency, that appeared to have no effect.
I now think it is possibly Nitrogen (from Nietzsche's guide) but not sure.






Can anyone make suggestions ?


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 9, 2006)

people often mistake purpling of stems for mag def. but believe it or not it is very hard for a plant to be deficient of magnesium.- and when so the stems usually turn red first, and then the leaves go purplish, based on my experiences. cut the extra salts out, most fertz will compensate already. 

what method of hydro are you working with?

if dwc, i would say it looks like they drowned a little and picked up later, drying out and so on. because that is bright yellow right there. looks like it was harsh and happened quick. most all deficiencys wont reveal themselves in full effect in a night or 2. it takes longer and discoloring persists for days and days. 

and in my experiences deficiencies will progress from the stem up into the leaf, rather from the tip of the leaf and downwards. 

if you are using dwc, are your pumps at the same hieght or higher than your buckets? or are they on the ground?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 9, 2006)

Btw it's not nitro deficiency if it's starting from the top. That would show on the bottom leaves first.


----------



## conspiracy23 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi,
I'm using NFT rather than DWC. I keep the water levels topped up at all times, so they have not dried up at all.
From what you have said the only other thing I can think of is that the roots might be sitting in the reservoir so this afternoon I am going to do another full flush with plain water and leave them with that for a few days to see if it clears up, and I will check the roots at the same time.


----------



## KADE (Dec 10, 2006)

conspiracy23 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm using NFT rather than DWC. I keep the water levels topped up at all times, so they have not dried up at all.
> From what you have said the only other thing I can think of is that the roots might be sitting in the reservoir so this afternoon I am going to do another full flush with plain water and leave them with that for a few days to see if it clears up, and I will check the roots at the same time.


 
Is your res aerated well? Roots can sit in water all the time w/ no bad results as long as the water has lots of oxygen.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 11, 2006)

yupp
NFT is tricking tho man, thats a more advanced setup. there usually isnt any direct air to the 'bank'--water is to shallow i think.- or it should be, maybe thats the problem.

what is the depth of your water nutrient bank?-under your pots?


----------

